
Show HN: Atom package for coding Leetcode problems in the text editor - richarddang
https://atom.io/packages/leetcode
======
richarddang
Atom Leetcode is an atom package that gives programmers the ability to code
Leetcode problems straight from their text editors. Users have the option to
select the difficulty of the problem and the language they wish to code in.

Features

\- Automatically grab an easy, medium or hard question from Leetcode \- Search
for specific questions with autocomplete \- Code the question straight from
Atom \- Autodetect current language \- Certain examples with test cases will
automatically be populated for testing \- Obtain code solutions straight from
the Leetcode community

------
mikechen89
I really like the fact that I can now code Leetcode problems in Atom.
Searching for questions is so easy and the solutions are helpful. I would love
to see some test cases so I can test my code as well. Keep it up!

~~~
richarddang
Thanks for all the feedback! I am working on getting test cases so expect that
soon.

